# AC and DC voltage coming from purp/gray 0-10v dimming outputs???



## wfaren (Mar 20, 2012)

I have multiple 277v LED cans dimmable by 0-10v DC controls.

When I put meter on the purp/gray outputs I read the proper 0-10v -DC but I'm also getting 105-140v AC from either purp/gray to ground. This can't be right, right?

I feel it's the cause of my programming issues at my ltg control panels because I've got this AC voltage going to my low volt dimming contacts.

Anyone seen this before and/or can offer some insight??

-thanks


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

I smell DIY banter


----------



## wfaren (Mar 20, 2012)

Sorry?????


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

I don't think you should test between the 0-10 and any line conductor.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

you are talking about the dimming ballast inputs, no ? It sounds like you have a floating ground. It also sounds like you are using a DMM. Try a wiggy just for kicks. Read the manual. There may be no reference between the lighting panel low voltage and ground.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

The secondary of the 10 volts is not bonded to ground, therefore you cannot reference to ground when reading it. That number is meaningless to the circuit. Read between the two wires and two wires only.


----------

